# DW 12 days Of Christmas Entry 2013 ..



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Our annual 12 days of Christmas giveaway is OFFICIALLY OPEN!!!

You can see the prizes here - PRIZE LIST

To enter all you need to do is post ONCE in this thread between now and 11.59pm on the 11th December 2013

There are a couple of stipulations that I want to make you aware of First.

1) Only ONE entry per person (PLEASE DO NOT POST TWICE OR QUOTE ANOTHER POST - IT MESSES UP THE DRAW PROCEDURE. Your post number is your entry number)

2) A minimum of 40 posts as of today is required to enter. (as long as you have 40 by the date that's fine if you don't and are drawn as a winner the prize will be redrawn )

3) Postage to a UK address ( International Postage to be confirmed by sponsor)
Only one prize can be won if number is drawn twice and the person has already won another number will be drawn

All Entries must be claimed by 31st of January 2014 
Oh and as always the Admins and Moderators decision is final.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

DW


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome, really excited


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm in. Here's to a great one this year.

Good luck people!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in good luck people


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm so in!


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Count me in please :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Number 8 my lucky number


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

woop! thanks DW and sponsors!!!


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm definitely in!


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I am in like Flynn


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Im in too.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Got to be in it to win it


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in please, it's a very generous prize list.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Count me in

Thanks DW and all the sponsors


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Count me in &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW thanks, really looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumb:I'm in - good luck to all:thumb:


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Count me in please, I am all in for xmas sprint. ?


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Well up for this, good luck every one.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Exciting, I'm in.


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

That really does mean Xmas is nearly here!!!


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

I'm in, good luck guys!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'm in, good luck everyone (but especially me )


----------



## Mitthero (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so excited!  I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

I have everything crossed!


----------



## Grant. (Apr 10, 2013)

I am in...time to post some more rather than just browse!


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is my entry


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Count me in please, Merry Christmas


----------



## Msport-Addict (Oct 27, 2012)

IT'S CHRISTMAS!!!! Good luck


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Happy Christmas All


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Need to get my posts up then


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

37, my 2 lucky number 

I still won't win though :lol:

Lol, I didn't even keep 37


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Gotta be in it to win it 

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

So in for this! Hopefully have better luck this time around!


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you to detailing world and all the sponsors! Unbelievable giveaways!


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Im in .. Thanks to all the sponsors and dw staff.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

count me in & good luck to everyone :wave:


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

I'm here first time.

Good Luck & Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Wendell Jarvis (Nov 1, 2010)

I want in too


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm in. Not normally lucky but you've got to be in it to win it.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

I'n in, good luck :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

ThankYouPlease!


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I hope that nobody has a MARRy christmas.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in - thanks for running this!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Wow some excellent prizes, hope i'm lucky & good luck to all. Thanks DW & all that have donated prizes


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Another good year at DW really enjoy this place


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Woohoo!!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## CO12DB (Aug 5, 2013)

Count me in 😬👌


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck to everyone


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Me in please


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Please count me in :wave: 

I think it's unbelievable how a forum that is free to use can offer such a great competition. :doublesho Good luck people!


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Count me in! :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes please count me in 👍


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Some great prizes. Goodluck everyone!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope I'm a lucky one


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks to everyone involved especially the forum owners/admins


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm in for sure!!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing, count me in! :thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Ooo count me in! PLEASE! 👍


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Good luck y'all


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you im in.


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Count me in, Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

...must be officially Christmas now :thumb:

I'm in  Good luck everyone...


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

We all in, I like free stuff


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Room for a littl'un?

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck all !!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*YES Please...​*


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Brilliant as last year I bet!


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Count me in please!! And good luck to everyone


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all & everything crossed to be lucky!


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Good luck everyone .


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Good luck to everyone, especially me


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Count me in. Fair play to the sponsors for being so kind.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

im in......


----------



## medmania (Jun 28, 2011)

Good luck everyone..


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in *crosses fingers*


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Washed my car today, started raining once I had finished, boooooo


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm in - good luck to all.

Thanks DW-team for all you hard work this year and next.


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Fantastic prizes count me in


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like there are some seriously generous companies out there, would be a shame to not enter, So I'm in..lol


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in! Looking forward to a very merry Christmas from Detailing World


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Count me in :wave:


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Add me to the ever increasing list please. Good luck to everyone and remember it's the taking part that counts


----------



## 1nkd (Feb 1, 2013)

yep you gotta be in it to win it happy xmas


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck all. Have a merry Christmas. That feels so wrong typing that in November!


----------



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Would be awesome to win this!


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Good Luck Everyone and Thanks DW !!!

Fingers Crossed 

Cheers 
David


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Almost as traditional as the Turkey. Seasons Greetings.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Awesome!! Good luck to all and a massive thanks to the sellers / manufacturers for their generosity.


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

Draw's on my birthday! Wooohoo prizes look great!


----------



## The Beer Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Big thanks to the sponsors for the prizes and to DW for running the comp. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks to everyone involved, fingers crossed!


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck and Merry Xmas to all :thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Let's hope my luck is in! Merry Christmas


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Good comp, cheers for sorting


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## FiatPuntomk2B (Feb 9, 2013)

sweet , Epic prize list.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm in:thumb: good luck to you all :wave:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in as well :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

count me in


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm in, and rubbing my knees with excitement!  :thumb:


----------



## Caracul (Oct 24, 2013)

Happy Christmas everyone...


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in, good luck all!


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Entered...

and fingers crossed!!!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh im so excited.... .
Count me in please
And merry christmas, Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Worth a shot a guess. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Love this time of year, good luck to all.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

count me in, best of luck and thanks to all sponsors


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Like a tramp on cold chips :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Count me in please. Good luck everyone


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Blimey gets better every year....thankyou.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Fingers crossed this year.


----------



## Detailing1 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in and excited!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

The old green machine and myself would like to enter please


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I am in and merry Christmas to all :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

generous as always guys :thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Please be me, Please be me, Please be me! :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks to everyone on here for another year and to the supporters.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Hope everyone get what they want from Father Christmas


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck for everyone!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Consider me entered  if i can


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm in for sure :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ian68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Im in 

Merry Christmas to all btw


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck all.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Woohoo i'm in, good luck everyone and a massive thanks to DW for arranging this and the supporters for being generous beyond belief :thumb:


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

Some fantastic prizes. Good luck to all.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Please Please can I win something this year :thumb:


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you dw and the sponsors.


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Time to get excited


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

I´m in ! Good luck to all. Thank you DW and all the sponsors !


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Count me in for this please


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Good luck all.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Count me in, merry xmas.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Count me in please :thumb:


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm in too! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Some great prizes this year :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Awsome  Good luck everyone and thank you DW


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in :thumb: good luck to you all :wave:


----------



## banianichi (Aug 18, 2013)

Im in too please


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Big thanks DW and sponsors :thumb:
All the best guy's


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Good luck to everyone. It's not about the prizes or the winning but the taking part.


----------



## Pol147 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in .
Thanks DW and sponsors.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Count me in as always guys and thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in.
( can give UK address if necessary)
Merry Christmas everyone:thumb:


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in!!:buffer:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I'm in! Great prizes as always!!!


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you .


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Really chilled about the prospect of actually winning this year!! :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers to all the traders for this :thumb:

John


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Please, please....over here, pick me!!!!! 

:0)

thanks to everyone who has donated prizes and done the organising bit. Ta.


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Let's give it a try...


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Include me please. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Count me in please !!!!!


----------



## jack_maxwell (Aug 5, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Would be nice to win some goodies - kudos to all the participating traders!


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm in please with fingers crossed


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Not sure WHAT my lucky number is but it might be this one


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Im in. Fingers crossed. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Good luck to everyone and thanks to all the traders and admin for doing this yet again.

Well done all....

oh and yes im in


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Excited!!! Good luck a'boady


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm in. Ho ho ho :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well why not


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

I'm in
Thanks to all the organisers and donatees!!


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

Spectacular prize pot. Thank you to the sponsors.
Good luck to all


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Fingers crossed i win one of the amazing products


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Gotta be in it to win it


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm in. Good luck to all.
cheers


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

rude not to.. I'm in.. :Y:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in. Fingers crossed


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Count me in please.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Gimme some free stuff


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm in....

Thanks to all those who have donated prizes!


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

It's here at last!!! :thumb:


----------



## Engrush (Feb 20, 2013)

Wish I'd discovered DW years ago, not only learning loads of useful info from you guys but you also get into the xmas spirit, heres wishing every member a great christmas and a thankyou to all the staff at DW for all your work you guys put in, it truly is appreciated : )

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Im in! Thanks to the sponsors and DW!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

yes please


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Some amazing prizes this year!
Thanks to the sponsors and DW:thumb:


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Count me in!
Excellent prizes up for grabs!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

thats me entered


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

My first year on DW and this competition has blown my mind, the prizes are incredible for every single day!! Great work guys and count me in


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah go me


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Count me in, Cheers


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm in:thumb: Good luck to all


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm in Head first 
Fingers crossed and best of luck to all.


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

i'm in if that ok and good luck to everyone


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm in & Merry Christmas everyone .


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Bit late posting, but thanks for the chance !!

Merry Xmas to all @ DW and thanks for the site


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sat here with my fingers crossed. Thanks to all the supporters of this. Just read the prizes you guys have outdone yourselves this year. Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Always a great way to end the year. All the best to everyone entered. I currently don't hate any of you yet. Ha


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Count me in..


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll put my name down


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm In


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm in thanks. Great prize draw this year.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im in like flyn good luck to all that enter
great prizes again this year


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssshhhhhhhhh, I'm in.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Wonderful prizes, best of luck everyone and Merry Christmas too!


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumb: count me in


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

Good luck to all! Fantastic prizes - thanks to all of the sponsors.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm in:thumb: good luck


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

Me Me Me.....

good luck everyone


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Get end to the year


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Count me in for sure!! 
p.s. I have no problem paying for the extra shipping cost to ship it to NL.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

im in epic prizes!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Oooh! Yes please! Count me in.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Im in


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PJJC (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm in.

Good luck people.


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

Please enter me in the draw. 
Looks like I'm number 228. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't believe I missed this until now, my friend told me about it last night. 

Count me in for sure.


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in :thumb:

Good luck all !!


----------



## TurGe (May 28, 2012)

Count me in just gotta get the posts up ;-)


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Hopefully i can win something this year!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in, good luck all.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

I might have a cheeky dabble - Happy Christmas everyone!!


----------



## mdking (Jul 11, 2011)

Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Count me in please. Some great prizes!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm in. Cheers everyone :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazing prizes again!
I'm in


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

It would be rude not too.

Many thanks all.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

please count me me , :thumb:
well done to all at dw


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

An awesome competition good luck every one!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Coolio, can't wait for this one. Fantastic prizes as always.


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm in!!
Some great prizes!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesomeness.

Count me in and good luck to all... especially me


----------



## waxajag (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in, merry xmas


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Me please


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Hopefully I'll have better luck this year, good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Woo 

Good luck guys and girls


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

oh go on then


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

hopefully get some of these great goodies.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice prizes there I'm in good luck.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Please let this be my year!!!!!


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

There are plenty of nice goodies to be won. Just a shame I have not reached 40 posts yet.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Well, it's a Christmas tradition... so I'm in! Now, I must get the sprouts on... :lol:


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Christmas everyone :wave:


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 29, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Me too please!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm in:wave:


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic idea!! massive thanks to the guys that organise this


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Count me in. 
Good luck all.


----------



## JMLOVE (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh go on then


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Fingers crossed....good luck everyone!!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Making up the numbers here
Shine on and good luck all :thumb:


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm in, the for the prize giveaway chaps.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds good to me


----------



## thefettler (Feb 23, 2013)

bah humbug to everything christmas related in November, except for all these lovely prizes  merry christmas!


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

count me in please:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Many thanks for once again getting the members a great christmas competition.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

im on it


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Many thanks count me in :thumb:


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in! - good luck to you all!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in. Need some new gear for the new car. Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Yep - why not?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

good luck everyone  im in


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this year, for another win


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it's amazing some of the prizes that companies have put up for grabs!
Count me in!


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Seasons greetings all.....Good luck:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Gotta be in it to win it :thumb:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Count me in! 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

count me in


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm in! Thanks


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Count me in please


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in...


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

I'm in. Merry Christmas and good luck all!


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

Would like to take part please


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

12 days of Christmas. wooo.hoooo.
Good luck all


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I make this post 40, hopefully this shall bring me some luck


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Count me in!!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Dear Santa.......

Im in


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You've got to be in it to win it


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

awesome comp


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes please, count me in too...Look forward to this every year :thumb:


----------



## Sudik11 (Nov 28, 2013)

*good luck!*

Happy holidays!


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I've got all 10 fingers crossed and toes too!

Thank you again (DW Admin & Sponsers)


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm in please.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in, best part of Christmas. Yes I'm that sad.


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

i am in,thanks.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

First time I've entered. Come on lady luck.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Is luck going to be on my side this year


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Count me in please :wave::thumb:


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

:thumb: Good Luck Everybody :thumb:


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

Please count me in


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

In. Good luck everyone!


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Count me in too. Thanks


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Im in! Good luck everyone!


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm in. Fingers crossed


----------



## bloater (Mar 8, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Count me in please, game on!


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Count me in too, thanks to the mods and the suppliers again!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

And me Merry christmas everyone


----------



## john182rs (Oct 25, 2012)

Im in for this too...!


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you!! I'm in!:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for making this happen


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Oh yeah!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm In - Fingers crossed


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Got to love Christmas time


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ooh, put me in the draw please. 
Gonz.


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Mint, I'm in.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome prizes ! Count me in


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

In it to win it


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Exceptional prizes! Fingers crossed to win anything!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Another merry Christmas to all the supporter's of dw well done whizzer


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Me please


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Might as well try my luck.

Always great this time of year.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks to all the generous sponsors not forgetting detailing world and the moderators that make the place what it is.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Got to be in it to win it, good luck all and many thanks to the prize contributors for making it another bumper year


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

In it to win it!!


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Count me in  Thanks to all the kind sponsors for all the prizes


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

Count me in please :argie:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I never win but here goes another try, good luck everyone


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Count me in.
Thank you DW


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

count me in.
cant wait. 
i would love some of that gear


----------



## lau666 (Nov 2, 2013)

count me in please i might be lucky enough to win


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

count me in again please


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Try again this year


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm in in in


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh yes please, im in!!


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

count me in please, big thanks.


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

Count me in ...maybe win the wifes xmas!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Count me in, fantastic prizes!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

count me in! awesome as always..


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm in!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

Im in.. Great prizes!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumb:I'm in


----------



## Aikinoodle007 (Jan 22, 2013)

Count me in. Better get my posts up then


----------



## silky (Mar 24, 2007)

im up for it


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in too..happy days


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

It really is Christmas again!!

I'm in


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Entered.


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Good luck all!


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

im in !


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm in too please.


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Count me in, please :thumb:


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in!!


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

Count me in please.! :thumb::driver:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in on this!


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Can I join as well? I am from Argentina!


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Count me in please.

Regards, Jon


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Ooh a competition :thumb:

Good luck one and all, but especially me


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

Amazing I am in!!!


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Great news and I wish happy Christmas for all


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Count me in please! :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm in! Thanks for the best forum comp ever!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck to everyone

(But me more obviously)


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh Oh Oh (see what i did there  )

Can i be in as well


----------



## Karls (Apr 12, 2009)

Me me me me me...don't forget me!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Not missing this one!
I'm in and goodluck to everyone else!


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Count me in...
Good luck fellow DW members!!! 

Steve


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

My fingers are crossed


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

Can't really pass up on this opportunity can I? 
Yet again, the prizes are looking great.


----------



## awbimmer (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm in in and more in to the innings of ins, in, thank you


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Exciting!


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Best of luck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Count me in, cheers!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Entered


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Good luck guys and Merry easter.


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Do I feel lucky?


----------



## Ceekay (Nov 27, 2013)

I am in too


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I never win anything, but what the heck.


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Count me in, happy xmas.


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

oooo yes  santas coming to town!


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great Price list

Merry Christmas


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Nismo Pete (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes please count me in :thumb:


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

The chicken says moooo..


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ooo, count me in....


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Im in


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Always great fun - good luck everyone.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

deffo in this year


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

This is my first year in this!
Can't wait! 
Good luck all!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm in too.


----------



## James RX8 (Feb 13, 2009)

Count me in. Good luck everyone.

James


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Count me in! :thumb:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you to the DW team and sponsors. Good luck to everyone.

Here's in.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm in, good luck everyone!


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Good Luck all. Thanks DW for another year of fantastic prizes.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Me too


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Im in


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Go for it! Just gotta make a few posts by the end!


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

can't wait :thumb:


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

im in too!


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in :thumb:
tried hard to make needed posts and not make fool of my self


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in going to give it a go this year


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm definitely in, those prizes are amazing... :thumb:


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Good luck all! :thumb:


----------



## Mozzer24 (Jul 28, 2013)

Can't do it sry  no posts


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm (just) in!

Apart from I'm not really called Justin...


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Im in


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Im in cant wait this is usually good each year


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im In  (fingers crossed )


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas one and all Ho Ho Ho


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy days. Looking forward the draws


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Count me in:thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Im in also :thumb:


----------



## Eggchaser (Sep 3, 2012)

nice list


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Me too, good luck all


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

count me in

good luck everyone


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

Count me in please


----------



## jay p (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome !! thanks dw and sponsers


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Count me in! 

Some great prizes.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Im in, good luck to all!


----------



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck to everyone who enters 

My prize will be delivered before christmas


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Count me in! Good luck everyone!! :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Whoop whoop!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me in chaps, and heres to another detailing world Christmas


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm in as well, but a Merry Xmas to everyone on here!


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Another superb giveaway. Thanks to all the sponsors. Fingers crossed


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Me me me!!


----------



## xedbot (Sep 20, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## uel90 (May 9, 2013)

wish me good luck!!!:newbie:


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Count me in plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

I will actually be on holiday when the draw is made. will have to make sure that i have internet! lol.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all!!!!


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks DW admins :thumb:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Woohoo

Bring it on

Ray


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Fingers crossed, good luck everybody
:thumb:
Mike


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Another great list of prizes good luck everyone !


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm in too. Thanks for another great prize list. Fourth year lucky!


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

i'm in , good luck everybody


----------



## An03dro (Apr 22, 2012)

Can't wait lol


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Count me in! Good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## W13sty (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Winning.


----------



## Ceekay (Nov 27, 2013)

I am in too


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Ceekay said:


> I am in too


You need to have 40 posts on your name by the end date mate.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Count me in , thanks all involved !!


----------



## Cngarrod (May 3, 2011)

Gotta be in it to win it


----------



## Nickjw01 (Nov 23, 2012)

Count me in. Good luck everyone


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Crazy amount of prizes, count me in and good luck to all.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in, some great prize's as always thanks to admin and supporters


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Count me in please


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Bit late to the party but count me in, knew I shouldn't have booked that weekend away!


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

BOOM! I'm in.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Im in cheers!


----------



## Davro (May 17, 2013)

I'm in too :wave:


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm in, just spotted it


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

count me in


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Been a quiet year this year, so im in. :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## zipfly (Oct 22, 2007)

Count me in please


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Lovely competition this. And a credit to the sponsors for running the prizes. I'm in


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Sounds really good im in


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Could it be my lucky year!!!??


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck lads and ladies of detailing world!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Wendell Jarvis (Nov 1, 2010)

I am In !!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

How have i only just seen this!!!

Definitly in for this again this year


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in. Great list once again!


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Im in, love this competition. Well done Detailing world and sponsers for running it another year


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Why not? I m in


----------



## ajb2804 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm in as well. Well done DW.


----------



## AlexEvansCapri (Oct 31, 2012)

if you could let me win that would be great….cheers
Thanks DW & Sponsors


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Count me in please Cheers


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

Count me in. The prize list pretty much reflects my christmas wish list :buffer:


----------



## C13GGR (Nov 21, 2013)

Im in TOP STUFF DW


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Always a chance! Count me in


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Count me in please:thumb:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

count me in


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Woop woop :thumb:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

This was great last year, thanks DW

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in, cheers


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Fingers crossed


----------



## PHUGE (May 27, 2013)

Well, got to be in it to win it!!!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic prize list! :argie:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm in! Thanks guys and good luck to all!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes why not some great prizes on offer


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Got to be in it to win it!

Some great Prizes on offer!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I wanna be in too!!! :thumb:


----------



## MartinMacleod (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks guys.


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

im in wooppa


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in! Amazing prizes! Wow!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

In it to win it!!


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

great prizes!, in too


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Amazing prize haul this year!
Hopefully something might head my way


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Good luck everyone...


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck all 

Im in!


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Amazing Prizes!! Count me in please.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

luverly juberly


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm in. Hopefully I'll have some luck


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm in. Good luck everyone.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I'm in. Good luck everyone and Merry Christmas


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

Please put me in, good luck everyone


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

I'm in - gl all!


----------



## fz158 (Jul 20, 2007)

count me in this great competition!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the chance DW.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Please add my name to the list.

Thanks


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

Please count me in Detailing Santa


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

I am in! :thumb: Good luck everyone, there are some amazing prizes to be won!


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

May aswell have a go:thumb:


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh how I would like to win, nar I would love to enter and be in with a chance. :lol::lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in good luck to all
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Nick-W (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome prizes, Count me in


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hope I win love this comp


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

i'm in :wave:


----------



## BlackFerret (Sep 4, 2009)

Too exciting! I want it all! (greedy polishing goodness)


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

Fantastic of the traders to do this!


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

In it to win it


----------



## Spesh99 (Oct 26, 2010)

Incredible prizes. Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

I've tried every year since I joined. Lets hope I win something this time lol.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Count me, good luck everyone


----------



## Split-Lee (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes please!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am in


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm in!!! Good luck the lot of you!! 👍


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

all in


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I need to get back on here again... Forgot how good this site/sponsors are to people!!


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

I like this - brilliant!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Count me in too!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Wooohoooooo I'm in


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice one here we go again


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Am in


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm in for this


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

yes count me in


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Count me in too please  Good luck to all. Some fantastic prizes there!


----------



## CHRIS1985 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thats me now in, and really quite excited!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## motocrossmad (Oct 2, 2013)

Im defo in guys


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Great competition once again.

Thanks all involved


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Woo Hoo... MMMMERRYCHRISTMASSSSSS


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm in for this. Thanks very much.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Im in, some great prizes yet again from the traders ;-)


----------



## DodgeMaster92 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck everyone


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Put me down for a bit of that


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm in, fingers crossed!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Count me in thanks!


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm in please


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## mk2gav (Nov 10, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

I'll follow the DW shepard. Good luck peeps.


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

I'm in! Best of luck people :thumb:


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## buzzman (May 9, 2012)

Count me in thanks


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

count me in!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Happy Holidays guys!!!!!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I'm in please.


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh my GAWD! This is awesome!


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

me too


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Im in please :thumb: don't miss me out


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

in please


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Merry xmad dw.


----------



## antowens (Dec 2, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

oh yeah im in  

oh pleeeeeeeease let this be my year  :lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes please


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

count me in


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm in thanks  

Merry Christmas! &#55356;&#57221;


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

My first entry woohoo!


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

Count me in!!


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm in, merry Xmas and good luck everyone
Ho ho ho


----------



## mitchellinman (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm in too


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Count me in please.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Count me in...... Please

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

And me! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jonno56 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

I want in.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Good luck everyone!

Massive thanks to all the companies who have donated the prizes.


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Count me in too please!!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Me too


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Best of luck to all and Merry Chrimbo!


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

i'm in good luck everyone


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Fingers crossed. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Hazza (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay! Pick me!!!!


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Ooops late entry from me


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

Im feeling lucky


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Happy Christmas everyone and good luck


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in  many thanks to the generous manufacturers and DW for making this possible!

Happy Christmas Everyone! 

Luke


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Nearly forgot to enter!


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Im in too


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks. Merry Christmas.


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Luck People


----------



## julio2906 (Oct 25, 2009)

I never win these things lol. &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Goodyear (Apr 7, 2011)

I would be in but Uni assignments have kept my post number down


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Count me in and thanks!


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Please count me in


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2012)

Want to be in


----------



## corey101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Im in, merry x mas!!


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

I am SO in! Wouldn't mind the chance of winning some new products to try! Merry Christmas!


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

You guys can count me in too!! :thumb:


----------



## pools_lad (Nov 2, 2011)

:driver:Can you count me in too please


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Count me in and good luck to everyone else. Merry Christmas!

:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Go on then, I'm in


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Phew! Just realised I hadn't entered!! Good luck to all and merry Xmas.


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm in, I'm in, I'm good luck to all!


----------



## poppo2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm in... Let the game begin


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm in good luck one and all


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Bit late but I'm in lol


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Count me in please , good luck all, merry xmas


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm in :thumb: Good luck everyone!


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

Great prizes. :thumb:


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey it wad my bday on December 1st so why not


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 18, 2012)

im in!


----------



## Fonz (Jul 2, 2012)

Fingers crossed for this one, those prizes look great.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nearly missed it but I'm in , massive thanks to the sponsers


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Excellente


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Phew nearly missed it, Good Luck All! :thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm in, good luck everyone.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Nearly missed this! Fingers crossed  

:detailer:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

count me in please :thumb:


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just in time!


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

happy new easter bank boxing day :buffer:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Wortha try, good luck everybody.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

THATS IT CHAPS ENTRY NOW CLOSED >>>>Good Luck

Make sure you check the Winners thread everyday ..... It could be you !


----------

